# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Dan's cold blooded photos [emoji216][emoji1656][emoji226]

## Daniel_Effler

I've been thinking about doing this for a while. Unfortunately life has set me back a little bit... But I'm back up and going and want to share with you all. 

This thread will be for posting pictures of many of my scaly friends but also open to questions and chit chat along the way. 

Going to try for a pic a day but we will see how that goes. Lol

Current herps:
1 ATB
13 BP
1 crested gecko
2 leopard geckos

Also several fish that I may sneak in from time to time. 

Fish:
1 Betta tank
1 nano community tank
1 African mbuna tank
1 South American cichlid tank
1 goldfish tank

Now the first pics!
Ruby my star 




And a couple of Ball pythons. 

Spaghetti a banana black pastel Mojave male. 


And Bambi
My bamboo female. 



Many more to come but for now I hope you all enjoyed!

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-08-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-08-2022),_dakski_ (02-08-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-11-2022),Erie_herps (02-08-2022),_Homebody_ (02-09-2022),_Trinityblood_ (02-08-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

They all look amazing! Congrats and that atb could pass for purple! Hows the disposition on that reptile? We want to hear it all. Lol. Thanks     

 :Wink:

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> They all look amazing! Congrats and that atb could pass for purple! Hows the disposition on that reptile? We want to hear it all. Lol. Thanks


First thing to remember is never get your face too close to the enclosure lol

Honestly she isn't all that bad now but she definitely has her days that she has nothing to do with me. Most of the time I can reach in from underneath her and rub at her a little bit and get her to move on to my hand without biting me. I can usually hold her and work with her for 10 to 15 minutes but after that she gets more defensive again. I'm hoping that as time goes on that amount of time will increase but I know she will never be like holding a ball python. 
One thing I have noticed is it's all about confidence. If you approach her and treat her like she cannot hurt you most of the time she does pretty good. But if you get startled and jerk away, that handling session is pretty much over. 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-09-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-08-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Thanks, she really looks amazing! I know it must be entertaining on feeding day.             :Very Happy:

----------


## Daniel_Effler

My 3 more snippy snakes. 

Believe it or not this pastel enchi het clown girl is my worst. She is more snippy than my ATB lol. 

Her sister a firefly het clown is another ball that I have and is super defensive. She is part of an experiment for me in bioactive terrariums also. Interestingly enough ever since moving her to this more cluttered naturalistic setup she has calmed down some. 
I just love her pattern. 


And of course one more of my ATB Ruby 


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-11-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-11-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-11-2022),Erie_herps (02-10-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

New day new pics!

Here is a nice juvenile black pastel pied female. 


I can cross her with this little male to shoot for some panda pieds. 
He is an albino, black pastel, mojave, het pied. 


Now one of my non snakes. 
This little guy is an albino but other than that I don't know. He has half eclipse eyes. 



And one tank. These are a few goldfish I have.


Thank you all for looking! 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-11-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-10-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-11-2022),Erie_herps (02-10-2022)

----------


## Erie_herps

It's hard to tell from the pictures but the leopard gecko looks like an albino eclipse. Sometimes eclipses have one normal eye and one eclipse eye (I have a tangerine like that). There are also pied markings on the feet and nose tip (which is a sign of eclipse).

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-11-2022),Daniel_Effler (02-10-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Just one tonight. 
Crested gecko having a bite to eat. 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-11-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-11-2022),Erie_herps (02-12-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

OMG, what a cute face on that guy!   :Love:

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-12-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Truly amazing collection D! Individually and collectively Im digging all of them. Congrats and best of luck with all your projects. 




 :Good Job:

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-12-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Back home from a short trip and got Ruby out for a little while.


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-15-2022),Erie_herps (02-16-2022),_Trinityblood_ (02-16-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's a MOST impressive noodle you got there!   :Good Job:

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-15-2022)

----------


## Armiyana

Ruby is gorgeous! And your cute Husky looks just as excited about  about her as my pupper gets over my critters too.

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-15-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> That's a MOST impressive noodle you got there!


Thank you. She is not my most expensive but I think she makes the biggest impact. 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-15-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> Ruby is gorgeous! And your cute Husky looks just as excited about  about her as my pupper gets over my critters too.


That awesome! What kind of pup do you have?

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Armiyana

A little shetland sheepdog. She's SUPER attentive whenever I go near any of the enclosure. 



One day I'm hoping to get a KleeKai. I love Huskies and Malamutes, I just can't keep up with them. Hoping the smaller size will work out well. hahah.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-15-2022),Daniel_Effler (02-16-2022),_Trinityblood_ (02-16-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> A little shetland sheepdog. She's SUPER attentive whenever I go near any of the enclosure. 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I'm hoping to get a KleeKai. I love Huskies and Malamutes, I just can't keep up with them. Hoping the smaller size will work out well. hahah.


She is cute. Very nice snake by the way also!

Yes I love my husky (Takoda) but he can be a handful at times lol. 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Armiyana_ (02-16-2022)

----------


## Trinityblood

> A little shetland sheepdog. She's SUPER attentive whenever I go near any of the enclosure. 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I'm hoping to get a KleeKai. I love Huskies and Malamutes, I just can't keep up with them. Hoping the smaller size will work out well. hahah.


Really lovely snakes! I love the pics of Ruby sticking her face in the camera  :Very Happy: .

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-16-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

:Wink: 

Yep! Ruby is all that and a bag of chips. With a Diet Coke on the side!

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-16-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

My albino cinnamon mojave het pied female. 



Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-16-2022),Erie_herps (02-17-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Did not take any pics today but here is a few enclosure and aquarium pics. 






Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-23-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-23-2022),Erie_herps (02-18-2022),_Homebody_ (02-18-2022)

----------


## Erie_herps

All of these enclosures look amazing, thanks for sharing. Is the long light above the aquarium a Beamswork light? I just bought one for my dart frogs (it just arrived yesterday) and so far it works great.

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-18-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> All of these enclosures look amazing, thanks for sharing. Is the long light above the aquarium a Beamswork light? I just bought one for my dart frogs (it just arrived yesterday) and so far it works great.


Yes it is. I like it. It's bright without being too bright like some LEDs can be.
I have had it for over a year, maybe close to two, and I've never had any problems with it. Even dropped it on the floor and everything seems fine. 

Edit: bought august 5 2019
Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-23-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-23-2022),Erie_herps (02-18-2022),_Homebody_ (02-18-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Some fish in the south amarican tank.


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-23-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-23-2022),Erie_herps (02-18-2022),_Homebody_ (02-18-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Couple of older pics. But new news. Ruby is getting a new habitat. Moving her to a 36"x18"x36" (90x45x90cm) exoterra habitat. I'm going to make and edit a video on it. 

I am not sure if I am allowed to post the video or a link but if I can I will. If not I'll post pics of the finished project. 



Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-23-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-23-2022),Erie_herps (02-23-2022),_Homebody_ (02-23-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

All amazing and unbelievably pristine are the aquariums. What size (gallon capacity) are the filters in them. I always thought you needed to double the filtration efficiency in relation to the gallon size? True or no?  Ruby is so cool.

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-23-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...Ruby is getting a new habitat. Moving her to a 36"x18"x36" (90x45x90cm) exoterra habitat. I'm going to make and edit a video on it. 
> 
> I am not sure if I am allowed to post the video or a link but if I can I will. If not I'll post pics of the finished project....Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk


Sure, be my guest!   :Cool:   (Assuming it's within our guidelines- see https://ball-pythons.net/forums/faq.php)

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-23-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> All amazing and unbelievably pristine are the aquariums. What size (gallon capacity) are the filters in them. I always thought you needed to double the filtration efficiency in relation to the gallon size? True or no?  Ruby is so cool.


On the $125 gallon I have a marineland 450 pro which says it is good up to 90 gallons as well as an internal filter that also says 40-120 gallons. Though honestly I feel like the 450 pro could do more than the 90 gallons itself while the other I would question over 55gal. 

To me I'll look at the gallons per hour more than the capacity for estimating what it can do. That with the amount of media that is in contact with the moving water. 

In my two 90 gallon aquariums I have two of the 40-120 gallon internal filters. 

In my opinion it also depends on the type of fish that the filter is needing to service. A large sponge filter can take up the ammonia and do the cycle process as easily as any other filter but the more messy your fish are the more water flow you will need to compensate for the debris. For example if you have a planted aquarium with guppies you really don't need a high water turnover but if you have a cichlid tank or goldfish tank like mine I would recommend 3-5x water turn over per hour min. 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-24-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Pics from the rack tonight. Everyone has digested and out and about again. 
Here are a few favorites. 
Cleo my first and around 900g at last check.


My bamboo girl. (She got skinny as a hatchling and is still a little under weight but 100% better than she was!)


Banana black pastel #2 (I still feel he has something else in him but I won't know until I breed him. I know he looks different than my other identity genetic male.) 



Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-24-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-24-2022),Erie_herps (02-24-2022),_Homebody_ (02-24-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

My other leopard gecko. Tangerine I think. 


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-24-2022),Erie_herps (02-24-2022),_Homebody_ (02-24-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Not really a reptile but tore down the old terrarium last night. I get to put it back together today. 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh what fun!  Is that your breaker box behind the terrarium?  I'm all for using available space, but that might be pretty inconvenient if you need quick access, unless your cabinet moves easily?

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-26-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> Oh what fun!  Is that your breaker box behind the terrarium?  I'm all for using available space, but that might be pretty inconvenient if you need quick access, unless your cabinet moves easily?


Oh it's not going to be sitting there. I had moved that out of the living room during the Christmas break. It was just a convenient temporary spot to place it. It is pretty easy to move but still not the safest thing to keep permanently in front of the breaker box.

I did not even think about that when I posted the picture but it does look rather precarious 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-26-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Sneak peak into the video. 

Taking longer than expected. But I think it's going to turn out good. 


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-27-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Build is done. I'll have the video out soon. 



Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-03-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-27-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022),Erie_herps (03-03-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

That looks AMAZING!  Can I live there?   :Very Happy:

----------

Daniel_Effler (02-27-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Thanks! I'm happy with how it has turned out. Hoping to get some video of her exploring it later. 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-27-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

If I did that right that should be showing the enclosure build I done. It's my first ever video like this but I think it turned out ok. 

Hope you all enjoy!

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-03-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-03-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022),Erie_herps (03-03-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

New arrival today! Pics later this evening.

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Your enclosure looks fantastic!  The waterfall is really cool (well worth all the work) & the mister for occasional use is very nice too.  I'm glad you're keeping her cork-bark tunnel in there & thinking about adding another- she obviously appreciates them, & it will take some time before she's familiar with all the rest anyway.   :Good Job:   Nice work & thanks for sharing here.

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-03-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-03-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

I got this little piece of candy. 

I love his color. Pastel Candy. 

For comparison an albino male I have. Hard to believe these are allylic genes. 

Not part of a current project I'm wanting to get into but I see candinos in my future. 
With and without flash candy pastel and albino black pastel. 





Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-13-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-03-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022),Erie_herps (03-04-2022),_Trinityblood_ (03-05-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

The ever popular clown! And I can't blame them because it's one of my favorites also. 


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-13-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-06-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

This girl is cool and keeps changing. Pastel enchi pinstripe sugar. Not sure what I should pair her with in the future. If I don't get any more males it'll probably be either the clown or one of the banana balls I have. She is not het for clown but I could get a pastel enchi het clown that I could work with later. 
That said I think banana enchi pinstripes are cool. 

Lots to think about. 


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-13-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-13-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022),Erie_herps (03-11-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Geckos!


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-13-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-13-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022),Erie_herps (03-12-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Ruby out and about. 


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-13-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-13-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022),Erie_herps (03-13-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Cool critters DE!

----------

Daniel_Effler (03-13-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Fresh ahead and looking good. 



Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-27-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-16-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh wow- those eyes!  And that head looks too big for that skinny little neck, lol.  Pretty amazing!   :Very Happy:

----------

Daniel_Effler (03-17-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Fresh shed and looking good  :Smile: 


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-25-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022),Erie_herps (03-25-2022),_Homebody_ (03-26-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Another fresh shed and this time on a male. He is one of the few that I have named and his name is macaroni because when I first got him I thought it looked like he had macaroni glued all up and down his sides lol. He is also my hardest ball python to try to photo because he literally never stops moving. If I have him out he is an explorer mode and there's nothing you can do to stop him lol. Super friendly though by far my friendliest ball python.
Not really happy with any of these pictures but it's the best I got out of about 50 I tried to take. I was hoping the coaster holder would slow him down enough for me to try to get some good pictures. Lol


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-27-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-27-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Snakes go well in baskets- :Very Happy:   Good name for him too.

----------

Daniel_Effler (03-27-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

What a marvelous collection! Consider getting that clown gene into that banana enchi pinstripe girl.

----------

Daniel_Effler (03-27-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> What a marvelous collection! Consider getting that clown gene into that banana enchi pinstripe girl.


Not banana actually. She is a pastel sugar enchi pinstripe. Oddly enough when I got her I originally went to buy a banana pastel enchi pinstripe girl but the seller had already sold the one that I paid for and offered to give a refund or substitute this girl and give me 20% off any future purchase from them. Still could be really cool to work with the clown though, lots of potential there.

Her first pairing maybe with the banana that I just posted though. Him or another banana that I have that is a female maker. They banana I just posted is a male maker. 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-27-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Oh, ok gotcha.  Beautiful little pastel enchi pinstripe sugar! Grats to the seller for working to compensate you as well.

----------

Daniel_Effler (03-27-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Cleo my BEL is covered in stuck shed  well looks like bath time. Also need to up the humidity some. That's the first time she has had a significant problem. Little pieces before but this is like 25% of her. Pics when all done!

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Cleo my BEL is covered in stuck shed  well looks like bath time. Also need to up the humidity some. That's the first time she has had a significant problem. Little pieces before but this is like 25% of her. Pics when all done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk


I hate it when that happens... :Surprised:   But this too shall pass- :Snake:

----------

Daniel_Effler (04-03-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> I hate it when that happens...  But this too shall pass-


This one was a bit rough on both of us. But we got it done. The fact that it was her upper body made us have to let her rest and take it in another session. The eye caps was the worst for her. She does not like her head messed with a lot but thankfully I do have her train to let me work with her when I need to. I didn't want to do anything to aggressive so I would just rub with the pad of my thumb over all the places until I could get the skin to just roll off. She never tried to bite me although once or twice I think she thought about it LOL. 




Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-03-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Let her have a little bit of exploring time after the whole ordeal before I put her back up.

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-03-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-03-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very pretty snake, & I'm sure she'll forgive you- :ROFL:  All of my snakes that I've ever needed to "help shed" have, anyway.  Just as you did though, taking it slow- no snake has ever bitten me either for helping them shed, even though at first they'll resist & act as though we're some sort of treacherous enemy- eventually they seem to realize we're actually useful.   :Very Happy:

----------

Daniel_Effler (04-03-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Just had a really really good handling session with my baby Halloween Amazon tree boa. Unfortunately a combination of my phone being on low battery and the fact that I had him on my dominant hand meant that I did not get any pictures. But I got him out and held him for 10 minutes without so much as a striking pose. It was so cute because he would take and put his head on the end of my finger or thumb and just lay there like he was using it as a pillow lol. I went ahead and let him crawl back into his enclosure before the experience turned a negative. I have high hopes for him being a particularly social Amazon Tree Boa. 

Going to see if I can get a couple of pictures of some of my bps tonight. Tomorrow will be feeding day. Technically should have been today but I was busy doing taxes most of the day. So this is just relaxing time with my snakes. 

Pics in a little bit. 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

Erie_herps (04-10-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Pastel Enchi


Clown


Firefly het clown


Sugar Pastel Pinstripe Enchi 


Pastel Candy


Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-10-2022),Erie_herps (04-10-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

You have some very outrageous snakes, as if you didn't know.   :Very Happy:

----------

Daniel_Effler (04-10-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

> You have some very outrageous snakes, as if you didn't know.


I'm just happy to have a group I can share with that appreciates them as much as I do. There is times that I can literally just get lost and how gorgeous they are. Literally spend hours just looking at them and watching them gracefully move.  

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-10-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I'm just happy to have a group I can share with that appreciates them as much as I do. There is times that I can literally just get lost and how gorgeous they are. Literally spend hours just looking at them and watching them gracefully move.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk


I know what you mean- they're living art treasures, that actually have personalities too.  What's not to love?

----------

Daniel_Effler (04-10-2022)

----------

